# San Antonio



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm going to be traveling to San Antonio, Texas and was wondering if anyone can recommend a good train store in the area.

Thanks,
Trever


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Dibbles and Hobbytown are about it. What do you consider good?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry to say but Jerry is right. Thats all there is.
I went to a train museum down there and the members told me that was all there is in the city.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Dibbles and Hobbytown are about it. What do you consider good?


Just looking for a local shop since I'll be in the area...we have a Hobbytown in Arkansas and it is not that great...better than nothing though.

Thanks for the info, since I was going to be in the area I thought I'd check out the local train store. I'm going to try and talk the wife into stopping in Dallas at the Discount Model Trains store as we go through there. It seems to be a fully stocked shop.

-Trever


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Trever, that stop in Dallas would be your best bet. I've been to that store a couple of times and they are very very well stocked. All scales, all types, an all round really good shop.
If I didn't have somebody with me to hold me back I would go broke in there in a hurry.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

morland said:


> I'm going to be traveling to San Antonio, Texas and was wondering if anyone can recommend a good train store in the area.
> 
> Thanks,
> Trever


I sincerely recommend you make it a point to visit the Amtrak depot in San Antonio. The station has been fully restored, features some drop-dead gorgeous stained glass windows, and is very cool to see. Be sure to take your camera!
Bob


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is the train museum I went to in SA, it has a large layout in one building and some really nice old cars and trucks.

http://www.txtransportationmuseum.org/about-us-hours-admission.php

And here is a little info on Dibbles. 

http://www.superpages.com/bp/San-Antonio-TX/Dibbles-Hobbies-L0098351233.htm


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Also, Stop in Temple to check out their museum. My FIL took pictures of it while riding on the Texas Eagle last year. He has not given my any of the pictures yet...

There may be good train stores in Temple, Austin, or Roundrock.

The store in Addison, is where I get most of my new items, and I'll buy some of the consignment stuff they have. Wayne seems to be the most helpful.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

The Temple Model building is right next to the train station, there is a museum upstairs in the station, the model railroad building is only open on Saturdays. Here is a site for the club
http://centramodrr.com/train-show/

Here is the railroad museum next door in the station

http://www.rrhm.org/

Both nice to go see. 

As for shops, well there is none in Temple, one in Killeen but small and 30 minutes west of I-35, not a big selection, in Austin there is Kings Hobby, not a bad size shop but short on train stuff and keeps getting smaller,less and less each time I stop in there.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'm trying to come up with my agenda while in the area. I have to balance what I want to see and do with what the wife and kids want to do. 

-Trever


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Sea World, River Walk, & Six Flags Fiesta TX are family orientated.


----------



## Maverick_69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey morland, I'll be travelling from Arkansas down to San Antonio the end of this week myself. Did you find a gem of a store in the area? (I'll be hitting Discount Model Trains in Addison on my way home, so if you didn't...my child bride will be pleased!)


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

I did stop in Dallas at Discount Model Trains...kind of misleading building where it is at. It looks like an industrial metal sided building but they have a pretty big shop. They have a lot of inventory plus a consignment row as well. Their prices where fair for a brick and mortar shop.

I also went to Dibbles in San Antonio...it was an interesting shop, not very big but the guy running it was very knowledgeable. I spent an hour just talking to him (the wife and kids were not happy about that).

Also, I would definitely recommend a stop in Temple, Texas at the old Santa Fe station (Temple Railroad and Heritage Museum http://www.rrhm.org). It is right by a small BNSF yard. Plus if you go down the street there is a bridge you can walk on to get some good shots of trains. I saw but didn't get a picture of a train with flat cars loaded down with Army tanks...I really regret not getting a picture of that.

I will post some pictures of my adventures when I get some time. 

-Trever


----------



## Maverick_69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the update! 

Yes, DMT hid from me last week when I tried to find them...but persistence paid off and I'm glad I finally saw the sign. I'm getting back into the hobby after a 30 year absence, wow have things changed!

I'm not the serious railfan most of the forum appears to be, but will probably convince the wife to make the detour to Temple...she enjoys watching trains...briefly...<grin>


----------

